

Show HN: Dead-simple file lock implementation in C# - Aaronontheweb
https://github.com/markedup-mobi/file-lock

======
Mugalon
seems like a good and simple solution, will give it a try

~~~
Aaronontheweb
Thanks! Let us know if you have any questions!

